# 1 free drawing



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I am offerind to do one free drawing of someones betta, first person to post a good side profive pic of their betta i will draw it. It will be a sketch as i am not very good at colouring.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

That is Lennox :-D ...is that a clear enough pic?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

could you get maybe a larger, closer pic of him. Sorry but its just too hard to see anything other than really just the black outline/shadow of a betta


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

He's copper so I don't have a pic of him that's light....how bout a pic of Zander....


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry th epics are just too small for me to draw off of


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

that's the biggest I have lol ...that's Elijah


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

That's good. I will start on it this evening if I have time. Or tomorrow.


----------

